# What needs to be done to fin 29.5s on Foreman 500?



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

My buddy is looking to buy my rims/tires to put on his 07 foreman 500. The rims on my 650i are actually SRA offset on the rear and 4/110. I know the foreman has a 2" lift. What would need to be done to fit them? Is it pretty minimal? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

28"s rub on the rear with a 2" lift. When lifted it actually pushes the swing arm down and closer to the rear fenders in the front. The fronts have plenty of room left and can probably fit them with minimal trimming and a little bending of the fender brackets, or the HL ones. As for the rear. You'll have to do some major triming on the rear fender and beating on the brackets. 

A buddy of mine is clearing 30" backs under his foreman with a little cutting/beating.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I know he has 28" mudlites on his now and they don't rub. I think he's just going to try slapping them on first to see what needs to be done. Thanks


----------

